# Suche Spiele zum zocken



## PhoenixEX (15. August 2017)

Hey Leute,

da ich gerade Semesterferien habe, will ich ein zwei neue Games spielen(müssen nicht die neusten Games sein)
Ich bin eher auf PC Games, die man gespielt haben MUSS
Was habt ihr da so zu bieten?

Danke


----------



## teachmeluv (15. August 2017)

Die Liste dafür wäre ellenlang... 

Welche Hardware hast du und welche Genres bevorzugst du?


----------



## Scubaman (15. August 2017)

Dragon Wars und Lords of Doom!  Sind nicht mehr die frischesten, sollte man aber auf dem PC gespielt haben.

Geht es vielleicht etwas genauer? Genre? Was hast Du sonst gespielt? etc.


----------



## mgiceman311 (15. August 2017)

GTA 5, MGS 5, COD Modern Warfare/Remastered...

...kommt eben drauf an was du für Genres bevorzugst und welche Hardware du hast...


----------



## PhoenixEX (15. August 2017)

Also ich bin ein großer FAN von Skyrim
Auch Enderal fand ich sensationell

Also sowas in der Richtung wäre super
Am Besten, wo ich auch eine große Auswahl an Mods habe

Großer FAN bin ich auch von Alien Isolation
Weil dort der Horror Effekt einfach einzigartig war
Wenn Ihr auch ähnliche Spiele(außer Outlast 1+2, Amnesia und Dead Space)


----------



## mgiceman311 (15. August 2017)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Weil dort der Horror Effekt einfach einzigartig war



The Evil Within, Resident Evil 7...


----------



## pitpiti (15. August 2017)

Dark Souls!!! wenn du noch kein "Dark Souls" gespielst hast , und teil 2 wird das beste für Anfänger sehr günstig Dark Souls 2 Scholar of the First Sin kaufen - MMOGA , wichtig!!!! "Scholar of the First Sin" mit allen extras u gamepad pflicht!!!


----------



## Galford (15. August 2017)

mgiceman311 schrieb:


> The Evil Within,



Ich würde aber vorschlagen, zuerst die Demo über Steam auszuprobieren. Den Spielstand müsste man in die Vollversion übernehmen können. Ich fand Evil Within jedenfall unterirdisch schlecht, zumindest die ersten 3 Kapitel.
Vorher ausprobieren schadet ja nicht - kaufen kann man es immer noch.


----------



## PhoenixEX (15. August 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Ich würde aber vorschlagen, zuerst die Demo über Steam auszuprobieren. Den Spielstand müsste man in die Vollversion übernehmen können. Ich fand Evil Within jedenfall unterirdisch schlecht, zumindest die ersten 3 Kapitel.
> Vorher ausprobieren schadet ja nicht - kaufen kann man es immer noch.



Die 2 Spiele habe ich schon durchgespielt


----------



## Scubaman (15. August 2017)

SOMA ist ganz nett (geht in Richtung Alien Isolation). 
Vanishing of Ethan Carter (eher beschaulich aber das Ende ging mir nah).
Witcher 3 (wobei man die ersten beiden auch spielen sollte).
Life is strange.
DOOM.
Metro 2033
Metro: Last Light
alle 3 S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Spiele mit Complete Mod.
und noch etliche mehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2017)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ein großer FAN von Skyrim
> Auch Enderal fand ich sensationell
> 
> Also sowas in der Richtung wäre super
> Am Besten, wo ich auch eine große Auswahl an Mods habe



Fallout 3 und Fallout 4 schon gespielt? Wen dir Skyrim so gut gefallen hat sollten dir beide Titel auch gefallen, gleicher Entwickler, gleiches Gameplay-Prinzip nur anderes Setting, statt Fantasy halt von den 50/60er Jahren angehauchte Post-Apokalypse.


----------



## teachmeluv (16. August 2017)

Ich habe gerade "Deus Ex Human Revolution - Director's Cut" angefangen. Hatte ich jahrelang in meiner Bibliothek und nie gespielt. Super Titel mit vielen Verbesserungen ggü. der ersten Veröffentlichung.


----------



## Jason1 (22. August 2017)

Spiele momentan _"Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis". _Zugegeben, etwas spät, aber besser spät als nie. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und als nächstes ist dann Blade Runner dran! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yannikau (25. August 2017)

Was ich persönlich empfehlen kann ist Tomb Raider. Die "Alten" Legend, Anniversary und Underworld gibts inziwischen in nem dreier pack für 7€ (hab sie aber noch nicht durch gespielt) und ansonsten hab ich noch Rise of the Tomb Raider (durch-)gespielt. Finde es echt geil, und die story ist mit 20-30h auch gut für die Ferien (hat nen hohen wiederspielwert, und 100% ist auch ne schöne Herausforderung) Braucht aber entsprechend Leistung. 
Ist meine Meinung, vlt hilfts dir oder irgendwem anderst weiter ;D
Lg Yannik


----------



## PhoenixEX (13. September 2017)

Danke euch jungs
Auf weitere Ideen freue mich mich
Habe Metro und Metro Redux durchgespielt
Interesannte Story

Bezüglich Fallout
Muss man Teil 1 und 2 gespielt haben, um 3 zu zocken?

Was Dark Souls angeht:
irgendwie hat es mich nicht ganz angezogen

Also Spiele wie Fable, Skyrim interessieren mich
Witcher 3 habe ich mal bissi angespielt
Hammer Spiel aber mir bizzi zu komplex gewesen


----------



## teachmeluv (13. September 2017)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Danke euch jungs
> Auf weitere Ideen freue mich mich
> Habe Metro und Metro Redux durchgespielt
> Interesannte Story
> ...



Für Fallout 3 ist Teil 1 und 2 nicht relevant. Das Setting ist vergleichbar (ein Fallout) eben, aber Teil 3 ist eine ganz eigene Story. 

Fable 3 kann ich empfehlen, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Skyrim wird dank unzähliger Mods nicht sterben. Witcher 3 ist weniger komplex als es aussieht.


----------

